# Charlie arrives tomorrow..last minute questions



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Were you told what food she was on at the breeders? I'd stick with the same one if you know. Changing foods quickly can cause tummy troubles.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

She's on Pro Pac which I've read isn't very good. I know food is really important so I want to get her on quality food, but I will transition her into it so she doesn't get sick. It takes a week from what I've read.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

A week may be to fast for a new puppy that is also adjusting to its new surroundings. 

One of my guys can eat anything and doesn't get sick. But when switching the other's food last year I had to go REALLY slow. I transitioned over 3 1/2 weeks. 

I'd buy a small bag of Pro Pac to start with and then look for a higher quality food. The food I feed I can't buy at petsmart. I get it from a local privately owned pet store.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

You are going to be a pet parent, and frankly you need to get used to gross stuff happening and having to deal with it. I would not recommend carrying the crate. Pick the pup up and take it to the litter box. It probably won't pee on you. But, you have to realize that at some point it is going to vomit, it is going to pee when you don't want it to, and it is going to have diarrhea. So grit your teeth and relax about it. You are right, these things are not the pups fault, so you need to remain calm, and just clean up.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I agree with introducing the new food very slowly. When you pick her up tomorrow she is likely to be dehydrated so try to give her some water as soon as possible. Also be very wary of parvo germs - I wouldn't let my pup touch the floor of an airport myself - keep her crated until she is safely away. I'm sure there are threads about a new pup and parvo with more information.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Like CeltiKitty, Millie also took almost an entire month to switch to a new food without stomach troubles. I would take it very, very slow as her body will already be stressed.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I would start out with adding 1/8 of new food and the rest he usual food. Do that for 3 or 4 days, then increase 1/4 new food and 3/4 old food for 3 or 4 days than increase to 1/2 and 1/2 and so on. You should be fine.

I never used any vitamins when my puppies were young, so can't help there. I did go to the website and found that the product is really overpriced and am sure you can do better if you wanted to supplement her. When you go to the pet supply store, you can check out what they carry and the prices for multiviamin for puppies. 

I never fed my dogs more than 3 times a day, but I suppose you can try four and if she refuses any meals go to three. I would make them very small meals, put them dow for 15 minutes and if she doesn't eat, remove it and offer again at a later time. Definitely remember the nutrical incase she is really small and doesn't eat.

I also wouldn't carry her to her pee pad inside the crate. You need to take her out and bring her there. You also need to get over your squeamishness. Getting a puppy is like brining home a baby who is going to depend on your for everything. Part of that will be potty accidents, throwing up on the furniture, carpets, even you. It happens. Are you ready to be a mommy to your furry baby???

I also wouldn't play the music really loud. Charlie will need to get used to it and you don't want to scare her.

Make sure the vet gives her a very thorough check up. Make sure her teeth are good, check her bite (it should be scissor not over or under bite). Check her ear to make sure there are no mites or infection. Check the knees to make sure they are not loose. Oh and another thing (this won't be easy for you) you need to bring a stool sample to the 1st visit. They will check her stool for worms and such. You should also ask to have the vet or one of the vet techs to show you how to trim the nails, clean the ears, wash the eyes. Which vet did you decide to go with?


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

You've gotten really good advice about all the other things you were wondering about but not the music issue. No one else has said anything about this so I'll just add this quickly: dogs have VERY sensitive hearing. What is just loud for us (and will probably make you go prematurely deaf) is often PAINFUL for a dog. If you like loud music use headphones or get use to listening to your music at a lower volume otherwise you will actually be hurting and causing pain to your new pup and I don't get the impression that you'd be happy doing that as you seem very aware and eager to learn how to best care for you new pup.
I wish you all the best for tomorrow and send pictures when you can.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be better if you can keep your apartment peaceful and calm for the first week. Charlie deserves a calm environment to start her new life, right?

Nickel's breeder suggested the Missing Link supplement (puppy formula). You can find the info here: Puppy Food | Puppy Nutrition | Dog Nutrition | The Missing Link

Have you got some poop bags? You can easily bring in a stool sample with a poop bag.

Good luck!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

If you haven't already, pick up a copy of "Before and After Getting your Puppy" by Dr. Ian Dunbar. It's basically the puppy bible. There's a version of it available for free from Dogstardaily.com, though personally I like having the actual book. (Here's a link to the actual pdf file for you to download directly.) I *think* that the whole book is available from Google Books as well. The Google Books one is the edition I got a couple of months ago, so I think it's more recent than the Dogstardaily.com version. I don't know if anything's different between the two aside from the cover.

The best dog foods are not available at Petsmart. I love Petsmart for most products, but their food selection is not the best. When I get my toy poodle (not sure exactly when that will be but in a few months or so), I'm planning on feeding Orijen Puppy or possibly Canidae All Life Stages, depending on availability and other factors. Canidae products are particularly cost-effective, especially considering the quality. Both of those will be available through natural pet stores - you can actually use the Orijen Store Locator or Canidae's Store Locator to find out exactly where to buy near you if you're interested in either one of those. On Canidae's site you can actually calculate the cost to feed your puppy, which is helpful for budgeting.

If you don't want to go the premium route, then I've found the Kirkland brand dog foods, available at Costco, to be the best "cheap" or widely available dog food. If you have a Costco membership and no natural pet food stores near you, then you could go for that.

Agreed, by the way, that you need to get ready for a lot of "gross stuff" ahead. You just got a 9-week-old (right?) toy poodle puppy from a puppy mill...you've most likely got a long road of potty training ahead of you. Nature's Miracle (which IS available at Petsmart  ) is a really good cleaning product.

Try to keep everything as calm as possible and establish a good routine while the puppy is new. 

How is everything going with Charlie, by the way? Has she arrived yet?


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, gross things happening is very common. My granddaughter texted me last Wednesday at 6am - their dog had had diarrhea all over his bed. She had cleaned up the floor and put the bed in a garbage bag. I told her not to give him anything to eat.

I went over a bit later on - I took the garbage bag over to my house and my husband hosed the dog bed down and hung it on the fence and then I stuck it in the wash. Teenagers are not fond of stuff like that!!

Two days later, the same thing happened again. Of course, it was a day her dad was working nights - so repeat of bed in garbage bag, hosing down and washing it again.

I would have thrown the bed away, but it belonged to my Golden Retriever who died a couple of years ago and my granddaughter didn't want to throw it away!!

There you are -- you will have similar things happen - you are going to have to deal with it yourself - I will not be available!!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Whoa, whoa, whoa..they vomit?! I haven't read anything saying that. Sick! Ugh I hope she isn't gross bc I can't handle that. 

I'm reading that Before and After Getting Your Puppy book and it says not to give them their food in bowls until they are trained and to give it to them in stuffed toys and as rewards..has anyone done this? It seems kind of weird to me.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

pinky...GIVE ME the puppy and I will get it thru its pooping, puking stage and I will give it back to you all trained....$3,000 is my going rate. Nothing grosses me out anymore.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

pinky, it's not a stuffed animal, it is a sentient being.

dogs (and this is a dog) will puke, pee, poop, chew up things, bark, cry, howl, snarl, growl, bite, etc.
it will require you to feed it, bathe it, take to vet, groom it, train it and treat it like the dog he is.

he will be 100% dependent on you to help it realize his full potential as a dog and in return he will give you unconditional love.

but you will have to be 100% responsible for all his needs.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Here is a great place to buy quality dog food at very good prices and it's not too far from you. The staff is knowledgeable and helpful so tell them your puppy's history when asking for advice. (I have no ties to this business except for when I go in to buy feed or dog supplies)

Puppies vomit all the time. It can be pretty disgusting but just grow a pair and deal with it. And most puppies go through a stage where they lose bladder control whenever they are excited...like every time you come home. Don't let your squeamishness allow you to be a bad dogmom. 

You should take a big fluffy towel to the airport to put him on when you take him out of the crate. He might pee on that (that would be good). More than likely as a mill dog he is used to peeing in his own crate. If he does does sqat and pee on the towel, remain calm until he is finished, then some 'Good boy Charlie'. Give him some water.

Don't subject your poor puppy's tiny ears to your loud music. 


Tempe Feed and Tack
1041 West University Drive
Tempe, AZ 85281-3417
(480) 966-3884


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa..they vomit?! I haven't read anything saying that. Sick! Ugh I hope she isn't gross bc I can't handle that.
> 
> I'm reading that Before and After Getting Your Puppy book and it says not to give them their food in bowls until they are trained and to give it to them in stuffed toys and as rewards..has anyone done this? It seems kind of weird to me.


Coming from a puppy mill and a plane trip, she will likely be covered in some kind of bodily fluid. Be prepared for the worst.


----------



## Jennifer J (Apr 22, 2010)

Pinky, you are going to have to do a lot of things for this puppy that aren't pleasant. As said before, there will be poo, pee, and vomit. Also be ready that if your pup has worms (and it probably will) the vet will give her a wormer, and then get ready. Lots of poop for a few days. Also, you say that you are going to use a litter box, you will need to keep it cleaned out a couple of times a day (at least), and I'm sure that won't be pleasant either.

Keep the music turned down, especially tonight when you pick her up, she will not be used to riding in the car, long flight, etc. so I would just turn it off for tonight. 

You will find that some of this stuff gets easier over time, sometimes it's still just gross, and you have to deal with it. We all do, it's part of being a responsible pet owner. And when the nasty stuff is done, we get to do all of the fun stuff with our poodles. I do hope you enjoy your new pup!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Is it ok if I bathe her when I get her home? I think she'll be stressed so I don't want her to like hate water if I do that as soon as I get her home. One of my friends said that I should just take her to a groomer bc after I bathe her then her hair will get all crazy since she's a poodle unless I use a blow dryer..is this true? I don't want to use a blow dryer and I thought dogs shook the water off themselves after a bath. Thanks for the store suggestion, puppy love. I will go there later  Any advice on the putting her food in chew toys instead of bowl? I finished reading the book and I thought it was weird at first but now I'm leaning towards doing that.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

What do you mean it will have worms? It says she's been dewormed but I'm not really sure what that means..like she will poop worms or something?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

lisasgirl said:


> The best dog foods are not available at Petsmart. I love Petsmart for most products, but their food selection is not the best. When I get my toy poodle (not sure exactly when that will be but in a few months or so), I'm planning on feeding Orijen Puppy or possibly Canidae All Life Stages, depending on availability and other factors. Canidae products are particularly cost-effective, especially considering the quality. Both of those will be available through natural pet stores - you can actually use the Orijen Store Locator or Canidae's Store Locator to find out exactly where to buy near you if you're interested in either one of those. On Canidae's site you can actually calculate the cost to feed your puppy, which is helpful for budgeting.


I feed RAW, and your choices are great ones, but I will disagree a bit. Blue Buffalo and BB Wilderness are both good choices offered at Petsmart.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Any advice on the putting her food in chew toys instead of bowl? I finished reading the book and I thought it was weird at first but now I'm leaning towards doing that.


For the first few days, the key will be making sure she eats, since she is a toy puppy. Do whatever works at first--bowl, whatever. Once she is settled in a bit, you can experiment with putting kibble in kongs, etc. 

BTW, if you buy a quality puppy food, you shouldn't need vitamins or a supplement. You don't want to go overboard on anything.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Pinky said:


> I'm reading that Before and After Getting Your Puppy book and it says not to give them their food in bowls until they are trained and to give it to them in stuffed toys and as rewards..has anyone done this? It seems kind of weird to me.


I am no expert, but I wouldn't feed a nine week old toy poodle out of a kong or a toy. You don't know her eating habits yet and what kind of an eater she is. She may not want to eat at all in the beginning (who knows), so making it tougher to get to food is not a good idea. If on the other hand she is a food hound and inhales her food, then you might want to entertain the idea of kong feeding.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Pinky said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa..they vomit?! I haven't read anything saying that. Sick! Ugh I hope she isn't gross bc I can't handle that.
> 
> I'm reading that Before and After Getting Your Puppy book and it says not to give them their food in bowls until they are trained and to give it to them in stuffed toys and as rewards..has anyone done this? It seems kind of weird to me.


Forgive me if this comes off rude.......but I hope you are kidding about this? 

DO NOT GET THIS DOG IF YOU ARE NOT KIDDING. The gross stuff can be minimal but it never goes away......completely. 

Olie our spoo who just turned one year old. When he poops I aware every other time he has a "hanger" from his butt. We keeps wipes close but we have to do a butt check with him. Sometimes its just a hard poo knot and sometimes it's a twig UGH, dogs:doh: also if he gets hunger pains he throws up this yellow bile and it stains the carpet if you dont act fast. 

Suri who on occasion gets these slimy eye boogers that I swear when you dig them out they are an inch long. 

Oh and hopefully he doesn't eat his own feces.....many dogs go through this phase. Especially the smaller breeders. My Poms love duck poop.

Are you queezy yet? Sorry but here lately I have watched several people buy dogs and honestly have no clue and I am worried sick about 3 dogs at the moment that may not have a home because their owners never signed up for the gross stuff, or the time and strict schedule for training properly. Dogs are wonderful companions but they take work to make them great housemates.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And pooping worms? I have witnessed pups who were dewormed with a different worm medication poop 90% wiggling, half dead worms and 10% poop. THIS was the grossest thing I ever saw. Coming from a puppy mill, I would think your pup should be wormed and least twice more, once shortly after arrival and once two weeks later. One worming kills the adults the other the newly hatched worms and eggs. Strongid T seems to disintegrate the worms so you don't see them, but some breeders use a worm med that does not do this so they can see what type of worms they are dealing with. Yep, it can be pretty gross Pinky.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Pinky,

You are getting good advice here. I would say the vet visit is an important one. Double check all innoculation dates and make sure she is on the right schedule to be immunized against parvo, distemper, lepto, and Rabies. The first 3 are in a shot called DHLPP and the shots must be given in a series of 3, approximately 3-4 weeks apart. 

The puppy stage is the worst from a "gross" standpoint. If you have your puppy's booty area trimmed in a "sanitary" (which most groomers do), you won't have the dingleberry problem (man this IS gross!  ). Keep the coat shorter since this is your first pup and it will keep your trouble down. that way if puppy does roll in something nasty, bathing it doesn't compound your issues with creating a matted coat. (keep the topknot and fluffy tail for a bit of fluff!). Your groomer, and i suggest you have one lined up, should groom charlie every six weeks, trim her nails and express the anal glands (now I'm just really piling on the gross, but it will help you prepare! That is ONE area of gross even I won't touch.  ).

You will be fine! you are a strong woman and you can make it through. Generations of poodle mothers have done what you are about to do. Come to the forums for advice, talk to your vet (except on nutrition, vets just don't seem to get it :doh and persevere, don't give up when puppy makes mistakes. She will. It doesn't make you a bad mamma. Just stay calm, and sometimes just step back and marvel at it all. She'll stop being a puppy so fast and then you will miss this time.

Meanwhile, thank you for taking on a difficult case. I admire your willingess to dive in! 

Hugs,

FozziesMom


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Arreau - I didn't think I was gross outable - but THAT did me in:wacko: LOL.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Please bring your vaccination record to your vet, so they know which shots and when to give her. Also, I would never ever, vaccinate against lepto (especially a toy dog) unless there is an outbreak out your area. I personally follow Dr. Jean Dodd's protocol for vaccination.

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

PoodleLover, I hear you on on the Lepto vaccine protocol. The new multivariant strain is most effective. Fozzie's early vaccination schedule was a bit off since the breeder had an accident and broke her back. We are taking Fozzie into some areas in the future, including potentially living overseas, where lepto could be a consideration so we opted for it while he was young, and will only titer now and boost before we go to those areas. 

That said, PoodleLover is right, you don't want all your shots at once. Get the rabies at least 3-4 weeks separate from the other vaccinations.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Arreau - I didn't think I was gross outable - but THAT did me in:wacko: LOL.


I am sorry. But, it is reality.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My worst session for this was when Poppy got into the dishwasher at Christmas - 12 inches of snow outside, and Poppy on a one minute fuse. Repeatedly. All night. Thank heavens I had puppy pads to hand - I didn't really use them for housetraining, but they earned their keep that night! I really appreciated my vet's holiday phone support service next morning, too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am sorry. But, it is reality.


No need to sugar coat it. I believe there is a great deal of reality being shared here to someone who clearly has issues with some pretty basic, not so great areas of raising a dog.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Oh I absolutely agree - I was just teasing. Dog ownership will quickly erase any lingering squeamishness I am sure. My Vincent ate a squirrel, came inside, and threw up. Enough said.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Oh I absolutely agree - I was just teasing. Dog ownership will quickly erase any lingering squeamishness I am sure. My Vincent ate a squirrel, came inside, and threw up. Enough said.


the horror, the horror. :scared:

God and I thought seeing Fozzie eat cat poop out of the litter box, followed by literally a $hit eating grin, was bad.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

1Jurisdiva said:


> Oh I absolutely agree - I was just teasing. Dog ownership will quickly erase any lingering squeamishness I am sure. My Vincent ate a squirrel, came inside, and threw up. Enough said.


I was going to share something similar as this has happened to us as well - very gross!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Pinky, yes, puppies vomit and poop and pee and can get sick. When I picked up Nickel at the airport, I could smell poop when the airport people came out w/ the little crate. He had a little accident inside the crate and he slept on it so it's all over his coat and the crate. The airport is 20 mins away so the car was filled with that smell too. But he was a 9-wk-old baby flying all the way from TN!! 

We got home, I took him and the crate to the bathroom, let him stay in there, turned on the water, and let him get familiar with the sound of the shower. I put on an old t-shirt that's ready to be tossed out and took him out of the crate. So yes, poop was all over me but that's what I had to do - to carry him and let him feel less upset. Then I gave him a bathe. Was that a pleasant thing to do? No. But after cleaning him up, I was so glad to have him in my arms. I finally could give him a kiss and sit with him on the couch and watch him explore the world. 

My husband has never had pets before. He grossed out with every single thing in the first 10 days (yes, he didn't have to do any clean up but he still ….). But now, he's in love with Nickel. He even helps wiping his butt!! He used to come home and sit there and watch ESPN. Now he comes home and takes Nickel down to the park and run with him - sometimes for an hour!! He would come back and tell me what dog friends Nickel has played with that day and on and on... 

Pinky, when you see that your puppy is healthy and happy, you will be okay with the cleaning. Wait till she runs to you for the first time when you call her name. Wait till she sits by you quietly and licks off your tears when everyone else disappoints you. You will then know she is not a toy nor a stuffed animal nor just a dog. She is and will be your best friend.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Pinky, when you see that your puppy is healthy and happy, you will be okay with the cleaning. Wait till she runs to you for the first time when you call her name. Wait till she sits by you quietly and licks off your tears when everyone else disappoints you. You will then know she is not a toy nor a stuffed animal nor just a dog. She is and will be your best friend.


you brought tears to my eyes on that one, girl. So true! Can't wait for Nickel and Fozzie to have a play date!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> you brought tears to my eyes on that one, girl. So true! Can't wait for Nickel and Fozzie to have a play date!


Me too. Beautifully put and oh so true!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Arreau, I literally jumped out and my skin crawled when I read your worm post. Dis-gust-ing. 

In a way I feel like a teen mom..lol. I say that bc I now realize I was so not ready. I'll admit it was a total impulse purchase. It was more of a "Cute! I want it!" and entered my credit card info type thing and I totally wasn't prepared for the reality of having a dog as I did my research AFTER I bought her..I'm an impulsive and spontaneous person...that's just me. But I am also a quick learner and when I love people/things/pets, I TRULY love them with my whole heart so rest assured that while I, and Charlie, will make mistakes there will not be a dog more loved than her. 

schnauzerpoodle, once again, you made me feel much better so thank you  I wish you lived closer so our pups could have a play date


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i just think you will be so in love once you see that scared, needy face, and hold that small, tired body, that there isn't anything you won't do for your baby. 

it's good to be prepared, but it's never as bad as you think when you love them so much. i worked for a vet for 8 years - i worked there when parvo first hit the dog population (it started with minks, to cats, to dogs) and there was NO innoculation. we had a hospital full of smelly, bloody diarrhea everywhere. i loved my job, but not necessarily all those individual dogs. but they were helpless and scared and they didn't want to die, so you cleaned them up and nourished them and cleaned them up some more and fed them and medicated them and the next day you did it all over again until they either responded or passed. so....if we could get ourselves to do this when they don't even belong to us, trust me, you will give yourself completely to charlie cause HE needs YOU. 

oh, and btw, the reward for doing all that for him will be a love like you never knew before.

please post tomorrow and let us know how it is going. and pics, lots of pics!!


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Pinky, here's another good local resource for high quality foods. You'll find the woman that owns it to be knowledgeable and helpful. She carries a wide variety of the premium foods not available at petsmart, etc Sunflower Pet Supply


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Pinky, your puppy will pee -- on you, on the floor, in the crate, on herself -- she will poop, sometime diarrhea -- on the floor, herself, in the crate -- she will have poopy dingleberries hanging off her rear that you need to wipe with a cloth, she will have eye goobers that need to be wipe with a damp cloth, she might vomit, if she's sick or ate to much or ate grass or is nervous. 

These things WILL happen. 

My breeder flew to my city with my puppy under the seat in front of her. Even though it was a short trip and he wasn't in the cargo hold, he vomitted. Once on the plane and once on the car ride home (in his crate). He had vomit all over him when I met him for the first time, but I didn't care. He was the sweetest, most precious thing I had ever laid eyes on and the first thing we had to do upon arriving home was plop into the tub. 

If you have to bathe your toy, google "how to bathe a dog" and read up. The water needs to be lukewarm, you need to use puppy shampoo, not people shampoo, you can't let the soap get in the eyes or water get in the ears, and you have to rinse her REALLY well until all soap residue is gone. Poodles should ideally be blowdried, but a human hairdryer is really hot and can burn a little puppies skin, so you have to use it on a cool setting only. This will take a bit longer for her to dry. Be very gentle, speak to her quietly, reassure her that it's okay. 

She will be scared... you will be a stranger, she will be in a strange place with no other dogs, it will smell strange and sound strange and look strange.... all this after a scary flight in the cargo hold of an airplane. Consider her state of mind when you bring her home--no loud music, don't push her to do too much, be gentle with her, remain very calm. Don't bring lots of people over to meet her. Give her a few days (or up to a week) to adjust to all this scary newness.

When you go to the vet, tell him (and the vet tech) that this is your first dog and your first pet so they can fill you in on the things you need to know. 

This little girl will be tiny and helpless, and she will look to you to take the very best care of her and keep her safe and content. She's not a stuffed animal, she's a living creature... always keep that at the forefront of your mind.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

Pinky also Petco is a little higher end than Petsmart. They have some good foods like Nature's Balance ( I think that is what it is called..the **** Van Patten stuff)...the BLUE with the wolf on the front is good I think, HALO, etc. With a toy you can feed really good stuff because I imagine they eat very little...more when they're a pup, but once they're grown, that is.

Also, for other stuff, Ryan's Pet Supplies has amazing prices. It is in Phx, on Macdowell... They have a website, but you can go shopping in their warehouse. They have really good prices on brushes, Nature's Miracle (for pee smell), crates, etc. OH and shampoo...really good shampoos that are like ten bucks at Petsmart are like 3 or 4 dollars.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

HAHA it blanked out the word D* I* C *K, as in D*I*C*K Van Patten..too funny.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Olie said:


> I feed RAW, and your choices are great ones, but I will disagree a bit. Blue Buffalo and BB Wilderness are both good choices offered at Petsmart.


Good point, I forgot about those!

And Pinky, not to pile on too much, but I think you need to spend some serious time figuring out poodle grooming requirements as well. Toy poodle coats aren't really "wash and wear" - they're subject to serious tangles and mats (much like curly-haired humans) if you don't brush properly and often. Even between grooming visits, you have to stay on top of coat upkeep and grooming. Otherwise you'll end up as one of those grooming horror stories - tight, painful mats down near the skin that have to get shaved off.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Pinky said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa..they vomit?! I haven't read anything saying that. Sick! Ugh I hope she isn't gross bc I can't handle that.
> 
> I'm reading that Before and After Getting Your Puppy book and it says not to give them their food in bowls until they are trained and to give it to them in stuffed toys and as rewards..has anyone done this? It seems kind of weird to me.


It's really great when they eat their own poop and puke it up!!! LOL Sorry, couldn't help myself! Remember...this puppy didn't ask to be adopted! And, if she does things like eat your shoes, or get into the garbage...guess whose fault it is??? Even when she "knows better...." It's up to you to take the precautions to keep her and your belongings safe.

Enough tough love...best of luck to you! Sometimes something magical happens when you realize this little creature is so dependent on you; and you "grow up a bit"...things won't gross ya out so much anymore. Honest.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

P.S.-I knew I should have read through all of the posts first! LOL....put up pictures ASAP!!!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Skye said:


> And, if she does things like eat your shoes, or get into the garbage...guess whose fault it is??? Even when she "knows better...." It's up to you to take the precautions to keep her and your belongings safe.


Oh yeah, that's another good one to remember! Make sure that literally ANYTHING you don't want the puppy chewing up and destroying is 100% out of her reach! Even if you think she wouldn't possibly touch it, if you can't risk it, get it out of sight. If you're anything like me, shoes and clothes are too precious to risk. :beauty:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

And buy some Bitter Apple spray! It's invaluable.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Pinky, I hope you turn into a good poodle mommy. When I found out I was pregnant, I freaked out....I didn't want a baby....they puke and crap and cry for days and diapers gagged me. But once you hold that baby for the first time, something so amazing happens. So make me proud. Make all of us poodle crazed, dog loving pros PROUD of you! Suck it up when you smell or see something and do everything in your power to take care of this puppy. And I better not hear that you make your MOM do poopie patrol FOR YOU!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Does that bitter apple spray really work? I've heard it doesn't. Should I perhaps use it on cords? 

I have EVERYTHING off the floor ha. There's literally nothing she can get to..let's just hope I can keep it that way. I figure she's so little she can't jump very high to get to anything on my desk and stuff. 

I need to go buy a leash bc I read to use a harness instead of a leash so I bought a harness but there's nothing for me to hold on to ha and some of that Nature's Miracle stuff and apple spray..but other than that I'm ready  She'll be here in 3 hours. I hope we have a good first night and she has a smooth transition. I'll post pics soon and update you guys  Thanks for all of the help and suggestions!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol partial2poodles, I will try my hardest  I was going to make my mom clean her crate once I get her home but then decided to be a big girl and do it myself...we'll see how that works out for me ha.


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

She's arriving at 9pm? not in the very early morning? ugh, it's still so hot at that hour, especially out on the tarmac. Please give her some water(in her crate if need be so she can't get out until she's in a clean environment) as soon as you possibly can. poor baby. why didn't they send her overnight to arrive in the early morning before it climbs above 100 degrees.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know what they did, honestly. I had to pay a boarding fee that they didn't tell me about until after I bought her bc they said it was too hot during the day so they had to have a vet watch her during the day at the airport and then send her at night..I was kind of mad that I had to pay another $75 in addition to eveything else I have no idea what their intention was, but they said it was the safest way to send her. It's ALWAYS so miserably hot here. Poor thing is going to think she's in hell ha. Oh, and I've been to that Sunflower store you suggested..I forgot about that. I'll just go there since I know where it is  I have a doggy water bottle for her so hopefully she drinks out of that through her crate bc I don't want to take her out until I get home. I only live like 10 minutes away from the airport so it won't be a long drive thankfully.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck Pinky. We have been a bit hard on you with all of the reality stories, but need to know you are 100% aware of what you are in for. May you and Ms. Charlie spend many HEALTHY, wonderful happy years together enhancing one anothers lives richly. All the best. Looking forward to photos of your little peanut.

May I please make one small suggestion? Use a collar and leash. Harnesses can throw their elbows out and make them end up looking like little Bulldogs.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I bet you are counting the minutes until you pick up little Charlie. Best of luck and we can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

You can make it, Pinky. Let us know if we can be of any help. We might seem a little harsh but we are all well-intended.

Good luck and don't forget to let us know how things go.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Her department of agriculture sets the rules on shipping live animals...so the extra costs incurred are for the pet's safety in this heat. But what it teaches is that shipping animals is ALWAYS POSSIBLE and anything is possible if you have to money.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Anyone heard if she has arrived? sure would love to see photo!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yes, charlie arrived. her mom is adjusting and trying to get over her apprehensions. both mom & daughter are adjusting! lol she slept in the playpen the first night without too much of a problem. she was given a bath and is doing fine.

hey, i know it sounds like a baby coming into the house, but it really is, isn't it?


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Great to know she arrived safe! Maybe the pictures will come tomorrow!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yay, good to know that Charlie has arrived safely and Pinky has given her a bath w/o any trouble. Hey Pinky, looking forward to hearing from you and of course, don't forget the pictures!!


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hooray! I am so excited for you, Pinky! Can't wait to hear about your girl and see pics!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys  I will post pics right now! Along with more questions bc you know how poodle retarded I am...ha.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm so glad she is here and well! I bet she is adorable!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

PICS Please


----------

